# All headlights wont work in both tractors after a jumpstart



## silveradofan90 (May 25, 2012)

I have to John Deere tractors ones a lawn mower with a loader when the battery's went bad in the winter I jump started them with my truck the all the lights on both tractors went out there was 1 blown fuse in my mower/loader the lights next to the turning signals worked again but the headlights on both tractors won't work and the side fender headlights won't work after the jumpstart they both went off in both tractors when I got them started I really need help sincerely warren


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure about tractor electrics without a schematic,but on motorcycles when you over amp trying to jump,its usually a bridge rectifier that got fried (bridge rectifier is a series of diodes used to convert your AC to DC) its a littlte more complicated then that but thats the basics of it.Get yourslf a multimeter and a schematic and see if you can figure it out,knowledge is good. Mechanics are expensive.


----------

